# Eye-color-change surgery.



## Veho (Nov 4, 2011)

*Surgery Developed That Can Permanently Change Eye Color Using Laser(s)* 






(Cat unrelated but cute.)​


> ...there is actually a variety of laser surgery specifically intended to change your eye color. Permanently. A doctor in Laguna Beach, California has developed a technique that allows him to use lasers to change brown eyes into blue eyes by destroying brown pigment in the iris. The procedure is quick and painless, taking only about a minute to pull off.
> 
> After the treatment, the color change takes place over the course of about 2-3 weeks as the eye slowly gets rid of the melanin that had been hiding the blue base. Basically, your eye spends a few weeks crying out its color, until you’re left with baby blues. There’s no explicit mention anywhere, but it seems that this surgery, as it stands now, can only convert brown eyes to blue. It might be able to turn green eyes blue as well, but considering it seems to focus on getting rid of overlaying colors by stripping down to the base, us blue eye’d folks will have to stick to colored contacts.



Source. 


Turns eyes of other colors to blue? Laser eye-bleach


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

But I already have blue eyes


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2011)

So... how much does this cost?


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 4, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> So... how much does this cost?



Far too much.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2011)

Doc: 3 minutes... comes to about $18,000. 
Me: Screw it, just change my eyes back.


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe he can draw patterns on your iris with the laser. Only remove some areas and leave the rest, and have drawings on your irises


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2011)

I already see massive amounts of celebs do this.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill take 4. on the top row. Thanks.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Nov 4, 2011)

Veho said:


> Maybe he can draw patterns on your iris with the laser. Only remove some areas and leave the rest, and have drawings on your irises


Cool, a Rinnegan.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 4, 2011)

In the US pretty much this will be only used by celebs and maybe females who just want green or blue eyes.

In some other countries mainly in East Asia, it will be used by anyone who can pay the hefty price to look more American or by Japanese idols to look more moe and appealing.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 4, 2011)

Color lens. The cheap way


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 4, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Color lens. The cheap way


Not as cheap as spray paint.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 4, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> Not as cheap as spray paint.


Yeah, people should try that


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2011)

Changing blue eyes to any other colour'll be a lot harder as blue's the base colour for eyes.
So blue-eyed people will have to get their eyes dyed, or use contacts u.u


----------



## wasim (Nov 4, 2011)

I always wanted a blue eyes !



spinal_cord said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > So... how much does this cost?
> ...


That's for sure.




DarkStriker said:


> Color lens. The cheap way


But it's dangerous too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure if I trust this. They said eye laser surgery was safe and lots of people that got that surgery have a worse condition from before they had the surgery. Any known side effects from this specific surgery?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Not sure if I trust this. They said eye laser surgery was safe and lots of people that got that surgery have a worse condition from before they had the surgery. Any known side effects from this specific surgery?


blue eye syndrome


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 4, 2011)

I want green eyes, that would just look awesome!
Oh and I have brown eyes, so mine are changeable?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2011)

lol i have brown eyes xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 4, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I want green eyes, that would just look awesome!
> Oh and I have brown eyes, so mine are changeable?


Yeah, spray your eyes green.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2011)

shlong said:


> Changing blue eyes to any other colour'll be a lot harder as blue's the base colour for eyes.
> So blue-eyed people will have to get their eyes dyed, or use contacts u.u


Yeah, I thought this was going to be something cooler.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Not sure if I trust this. *They said eye laser surgery was safe and lots of people that got that surgery have a worse condition from before they had the surgery*. Any known side effects from this specific surgery?



Yes, quite true, I had mine done 4 weeks ago and I still see blurry (albeit my vision is much better than before). I've been told I need to have the procedure again to 'tweak' it.

£3300 down the drain.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 4, 2011)

If it's cheap, I'd totally do it.

Even better if I could get green eyes.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fission said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I trust this. *They said eye laser surgery was safe and lots of people that got that surgery have a worse condition from before they had the surgery*. Any known side effects from this specific surgery?
> ...



Wow, that sounds annoying... hopefully a tweak will give you 20/20 vision.


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> Wow, that sounds annoying... hopefully a tweak will give you 20/20 vision.


What 20/20 means?

Well, probably for blue eyed people, you could get a purple color.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2011)

Necron said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that sounds annoying... hopefully a tweak will give you 20/20 vision.
> ...



20/20 vision is perfect vision. My bad, I should have clarified.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 4, 2011)

Could I have black eyes please?


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...


Sorry, my bad. I know that it stands for perfect vision, but what exactly means 20/20. Sorry if I'm bothering you, because I have asked to a doctor and he doesn't clarifiy it.



Lube_Skyballer said:


> Could I have black eyes please?


Of course, you just need to get sick.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aniridia


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2011)

Necron said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...



No problem, you're not bothering me lol. Anyways, not exactly sure on that. I think the lower the number, the better the vision. I don't know any more than that.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 4, 2011)

20/20 vision

In the term "*20/20 vision*", the numerator refers to the distance in feet between the subject and the chart. The denominator indicates the size of the letters, specifically it denotes the separation at which the lines that make up those letters would be separated by a visual angle of 1 arc minute, which for the lowest line that is read by an eye with no refractive error (or the errors corrected) is usually 20 feet. The metric equivalent is *6/6 vision* where the distance is 6 metres. This means that at 20 feet or 6 metres, a typical human eye, able to separate 1 arc minute, can resolve lines with a spacing of about 1.75mm. 20/20 or 6/6 vision can be considered nominal performance for human distance vision; 20/40 or 6/12 vision can be considered half that acuity for distance vision and 20/10 or 6/3 vision would be twice normal acuity.[2] The 20/_x_ number does not directly relate to the eyeglass prescription required to correct vision, because it does not specify the nature of the problem corrected by the lens, only the resulting performance. Instead an eye exam seeks to find the prescription that will provide the best corrected visual performance achievable. This may be greater or lesser than 6/6 for many reasons.

source


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

Fission said:


> -snip-


Thanks. I didn't saw the article when I searched for "20-20" in wikipedia.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh crap.

This doesn't seem much safer than colour lenses IMO.


----------



## xist (Nov 4, 2011)

And 20/20 (or 6/6) is by no means acceptable as perfect vision. I'd wager the cost of this pointless surgery that the majority of users on this forum can see to 6/4 standard (or 20/15) when wearing their appropriate correction (if required)


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

It's pretty dubious that no side-effects have been mentioned. Or is it because I don't have a clear understanding of what "destroying brown pigment in the iris" can do?

Well, w/e, I don't want to look like a rich douche with abnormally colored eyes...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 4, 2011)

xist said:


> And 20/20 (or 6/6) is by no means acceptable as perfect vision. I'd wager the cost of this pointless surgery that the majority of users on this forum can see to 6/4 standard (or 20/15) when wearing their appropriate correction (if required)


I have 20/15 according to the eye doctors. If i had to wear glasses, id loose them every day.


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever want blue eyes... Considering also that my eyes are a very dark brown (yeah, people actually see my iris mixed with my pupils) and dark brown eyes are just win.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2011)

Ace said:


> I don't think I'd ever want blue eyes... Considering also that my eyes are a very dark brown (yeah, people actually see my iris mixed with my pupils) and dark brown eyes are just win.


mine to xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> But I already have blue green eyes


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 4, 2011)

I want black eyes filled with darkness.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I'll just spend my monies on what my eyes look at (video games) rather than what they look like (green).


----------



## zefyx (Nov 4, 2011)

What a slick deal, I'm already blue!


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 4, 2011)

So that means, brown eyes will always have the option of going blue, but blues are stuck with their color iris forever! Muahaha.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> It's pretty dubious that no side-effects have been mentioned. Or is it because I don't have a clear understanding of what "destroying brown pigment in the iris" can do?
> 
> Well, w/e, I don't want to look like a rich douche with abnormally colored eyes...



I can only speculate on side effects caused by the surgery, but they will probably have blue eye related side effects.  Having blue eyes myself, I am more likely to have eye issues in my life than others, due to lacking the pigment to protect them from the sun and shit.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 4, 2011)

Veho said:


> *Surgery Developed That Can Permanently Change Eye Color Using Laser(s)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet i wonder how much it would cost i would love to get my eyes back to blue


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 4, 2011)

Honestly, if you want different coloured eyes, just wear those coloured contacts. Much more affordable, and you've got a broader range to pick from. Most importantly... it's NOT permanent, so you don't have to worry about regretting it.


----------



## xist (Nov 4, 2011)

> *Lasering the iris to destroy the brown pigment to turn it blue is “probably risky,” Dr. Robert Cykiert, associate professor of ophthalmology at NYU Langone Medical Center, told ABCNews.com.*
> 
> *“When you burn the brown pigment away with a laser, the debris that is created in the front of the eye — think of it as ashes resulting from burning anything — is likely to clog up the microscopic channels in the front of the eye, known as trabecular meshwork*,” said Cykiert. “*[It] is very likely to cause a high pressure in the eye, known as glaucoma.”*
> *In some patients, this high pressure might be temporary, he said, but in others, it could be permanent.* Glaucoma is a disease that can cause serious permanent loss of vision.
> ...



http://abcnews.go.co...n-eyes-to-blue/


Glaucoma = BAD


----------



## Gahars (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting. I'm not seeing the point, but I guess if you're just dying to have blue eyes, for whatever reason, then... well, here you go.

A bit off topic, but reminded me of one of Micheal Swaim's Does Not Compute episodes: http://www.cracked.com/video_18205_eyeball-tattoos-understanding-this-horrible-decision.html

If this ever becomes developed to the point where even more changes could be made, then oddly colored eyes might become pretty common.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd like blue eyes, but I don't think it's worth laser eye surgery or any eye surgery.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 6, 2011)

This settles it! When I get a girlfriend, I must convince her to undergo this and change her eye colors to green and blue/red .


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool concept. 

But melanin in the iris protects the eyes from UV light (the pigment can be found in the ocular fluid as well).  People who lack melanin pigment in the eyes are more at risk for sun-related eye problems.  I'd prefer to keep my brown eyes.  Not to mention I think blue eyes look weird on Asians. 

But at least it's safer than eyeball tattooing.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 6, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Very cool concept.
> 
> But melanin in the iris protects the eyes from UV light (the pigment can be found in the ocular fluid as well).  People who lack melanin pigment in the eyes are more at risk for sun-related eye problems.  I'd prefer to keep my brown eyes.  Not to mention I think blue eyes look weird on Asians.
> 
> But at least it's safer than eyeball tattooing.



Yeah I agree, with eyeball tatooing a lot of people in the business do not approve of the practice, and those who do eyeball tatooing often telling prospective clients to see a psychiatrist or psychologist because the client may have masochistic tendencies.


----------

